# When does a hobby become an addiction?



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

When does a hobby become an addiction? I don't know but it's the topic of Dr. Phil's program this Wednesday so I thought I would toss this information out in case you are concerned about crossing over the line. It's seems those of us who are still posting and reading the "Halloween" Forum at Christmas time may be at risk (giggle). Personally, I'm not worried about myself. I only asked Santa for a few hobby supplies, some wire, PVC and sculpting books for Christmas. That sounds reasonable doesn't it? (big grin and a wink)


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Is it this coming Wednesday? I'll have to see what time this is on. Very interesting topic. I think a hobby becomes an addiction when things really take a downturn. For example...I'll use myself.....there's a Dorothy doll I want from 1939 and in good condition she'd be worth around $2,000. I've been out of work 6 years and so far no job in site, but let's say I'm prowling Craigslist and I see the doll on there and obviously the seller doesn't know what he says as he's asking $500. Quite the bargain for something I've wanted for oh, 20 years and that's a bit rare. My hobby would turn into an addiction the moment I say screw the rent, and we don't need to eat this week and I withdraw all the money we have in the bank and spend it on this doll. And this is where using myself for an example ends because I've dipped into a little bill money once in awhile but I've never left things unpaid or done anything illegal or hurtful to anyone else. I'd say if you did something neglectful or harmful to yourself such as not paying your bills or something harmful to others like stealing money from you mother in laws wallet to buy something you think you need. Or just outright stealing what you think you need. Or borrowing money and lying about what it's for to get what you want. When someone starts in engaging in unsavory behavior for a hobby which is supposed to be fun, it's just time to quit.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Good points Succub'Oz. You sound quite well balanced to me!


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> It's seems those of us who are still posting and reading the "Halloween" Forum at Christmas time may be at risk (giggle).



*
I think that it's all about the friendships, MT. If the name of the forum were ArborDayForum.com, we would still come every day just to "hand out with da' homeys". 

(GREAT, now I'm gonna' have Dione Warwick and Stevie Wonder stuck in my head all week)*


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree with Succub'Oz points but would also like to add to that. If it no longer brings you sustainable pleasure or creates more pain than pleasure then it's time to realign yourself with something that does, or a least make adjustments


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Interesting that you should bring up this topic.
We have a tv show here in Holland called, "Help! My husband has a hobby"
I know, a bit sexist but that's holland lol
Anyway, wives can submit their hobby obsessed husbands to the show. The show's focus is not so much on addiction in terms of what Oz said, stealing for your next fix type of thing. But more the emotion aspect of a hobby on your loved ones.
So the question one needs to ask oneself is, how does my hobby effect my loved ones.
Is the following quote from Madame true?



> It's seems those of us who are still posting and reading the "Halloween" Forum at Christmas time may be at risk (giggle).


Not if you use proper time management, exaggerations and multitasking 

Examples: 
1. Set the alarm a half hour earlier so you are up before the rest of the family. Get your halloween forum fix and then a half hour later when the family DOES wake up, you'll be relaxed, and calm with a big smile on your face from all those comments made by witty forum members.
2. Using chat to do household chores: Chat with someone who types slow or uses a lot of BRB's. During the long pauses, dust, sweep, make grocery lists, wash clothes, etc.
3. Be assertive: Convince loved ones that your visits to the forum are absolutely necessary for THEM. Explain to the kids that you only have THEIR best interests at heart while searching the forum because after all they need to have the latest and best costume for next year and that's not something that can be achieved over night. No, that needs months and months of preparation and careful consideration. Same thing goes for hubby/wife....you need months and months to be able to come up with prop ideas that will turn the neighbors green with envy and make your house top!
4. If the above mentions suggestions don't help, get a laptop with a cordless internet connection. You can sneak all over the house with those things without the family noticing a thing 

MsMeeple


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

When does it cross the line? I would say when you hide new purchases, lie about how much stuff costs, and find that everything you do revolves around the activity in some fashion to the exclusion of doing other stuff with people outside of the interest.

Self check--nope not there yet.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> When does it cross the line? I would say when you hide new purchases, lie about how much stuff costs, and find that everything you do revolves around the activity in some fashion to the exclusion of doing other stuff with people outside of the interest.
> 
> Self check--nope not there yet.


Well no worries about intervention from any of us here....!! LOL 
Only when your not dealing with every day life as needed & your at least going to work & pay'in the bills. 
Kinda boarder line here though, alot of us build our stuff & buy items to build with,is that an addiction ? 
Or how about any of us that collect a specific item (s) of personal like & interest,is that an addiction,
only if we are not taking care of everything else needed.
Now as far the lying & hiding new purchases part......er as to the great words from Blazing saddles movie;
"your on your own ! "  ..........& when your on here more than doing anything else,like building a prop


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I also asked for some supplies for Christmas... modeling clay, pvc, some fabric... Tonight I was driving home and it seemed like a good time to pop in a Halloween cd I just happened to have lying in th car... Good thing i'm not addicted


----------



## devilsfan (Aug 17, 2004)

I usually don't watch Dr. Phil, but now you got me interested to see what kind of freaks he'll have on the show.

Back to Ebay....I just printed out my CAD drawing of next year's haunt layout and need some plexi....



Stacy


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Oddly enough when the show was starting today, I had suddenly remembered I hadn't checked out ebay today! I can't afford to buy much but I monitor collectibles anyway. Those re-borning dolls were really creeping me out. Collecting them and having props is one thing but they talked about people that actually dress them up and take them out as if they were real. That's a little disturbing. And I thought the little 7 year old Elvis girl was really funny. After watching this, I've decided I'm passionate, not obsessive so whew!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

its almost christmas, and i cant stop remembering the things i passed up at halloween that i could be using on props and things right now...


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Lets be honest we are all addicted 

I f we were no addicted then we wouldn't be on here every day and saying in January OMG there is only 300 days to halloween and I have not even started yet 

obsession is good, especially brings when it happiness and joy to so many kids  scratch that when you scare the crap outa so mnay kids


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

hmmmm typing backwards this morning


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Addicted? Naw, I can quit any time I want to. I just don't want to. I'm just...enthusiastic. The collection of skulls? Well, uh, it's.....professional. Yeah, that's it. Professional. I need them for my anthropology. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

The truly frightening part is that I *have* a small scale Neanderthal skeleton on the bookshelf in my office.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Well "I" only check in here daily to look at the countdown so I'll know how much longer it is before we are thru with this frozen tundra crap...


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

I just did a search for the definition of the word denial, it was a link to this thread.


Face it folks, we're Halloween junkies.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

ondeko said:


> Addicted? Naw, I can quit any time I want to. I just don't want to. I'm just...enthusiastic!
> 
> I CAN stop anytime I want! But guess what? I DON'T want to! I am enjoying it too much!
> 
> ...


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

Well the difference between a career and a job is you never have enough time to finish all your projects, where a job you never can leave early quick enough.

The difference between a career/job and a hobby is the hobby actually has a negative net profit 

The difference between addiction and a hobby is that you cannot afford to eat/pay bills/ with an addiction. I would tend to think hobbies are things you do for fun, while addictions is all you can think about.

So going back to that Dorthy doll. If you can resell it and make a profit, you are in the hobby zone. If you buy it, keep it, and cannot pay bills, its an addiction.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

I am a programmer so I am dedicated to sitting at my computer for 40 to 50 hours a week. More when I subcontract. So finding hobbies that allow me to get up from my virtual world and create with my hands is very fullfilling for me. And probably in a way its all good for mental health.

Anyhow, I agree that as long as you dont go overboard financially and make time for you family its not an issue. Everyone needs their own personal time, and if you spend it building your next halloween prop, then so be it.

And for the record, since halloween, I am up to 9 skulls, 5 shrunken heads, and a partially built alien. All done in the evening hours after my daughter goes to bed.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

DetroitGrass said:


> Well the difference between a career and a job is you never have enough time to finish all your projects, where a job you never can leave early quick enough.
> 
> The difference between a career/job and a hobby is the hobby actually has a negative net profit
> 
> ...



If I ever found that doll for cheap, there is no way in hell I'd ever sell it for a profit. She's my holy grail BUT cheap or not, if I can't afford it, I can't afford it.


----------



## HalloweenFXfiles (Dec 16, 2008)

*Well borderline addiction or just Nuts..LOL..*



Madame Turlock said:


> When does a hobby become an addiction? I don't know but it's the topic of Dr. Phil's program this Wednesday so I thought I would toss this information out in case you are concerned about crossing over the line. It's seems those of us who are still posting and reading the "Halloween" Forum at Christmas time may be at risk (giggle). Personally, I'm not worried about myself. I only asked Santa for a few hobby supplies, some wire, PVC and sculpting books for Christmas. That sounds reasonable doesn't it? (big grin and a wink)


Well everyone, Heres my story.... I work for a University Hospital repairing Lab equipment.. I see beakers,vials,test tubes.. (MY BRAIN= Hmmm mad scientist lab room)..LOL.. Dry ice for test samples.. (MY BRAIN=Hmmm foggy room) Morgue area.. (MY BRAIN=Hmmm a couple of Pneumatic cylinders + air= REAL LIFE DEAD PROPS)..LOL..Just kiddin..I respect them.. but you tell me, is that an addiction..? LOL..


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

This has been an enjoyable exchange of ideas. Now I find myself pondering a new question. Do you enjoy Halloween as a hobby because it is an escape from reality? Hmmmm?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Go with It! and then??*

Them there good old halloween addictions.
I did it 21 years ago, I got warmed up to the concept when making costumes each fall for myself to scare the people here with, then as if a dare , the newspaper said they would be giving a first place prize of $300 "For the most creative, scariest costume," Whata challenge! To put out the time and effort and keep believing that their words were not lies and the prize would not be going to someone's "Buddy" wearing a bluejean jacket with a handfull of straw sticking out of one sleeve. (like last year) Or that the $300 would not go to "Grandma", the MC having to ask her what her costume was supposed to be? ( a round piece of cardboard wrapped in tinfoil, hung from her butt) "I'm a frying pan!"
I came home after the contest and enthusiastically described the winning costumes to my Wife, 3rd place, 2 nd place, then she asked , "Well what won first place for the $300?"
"I did."
She got a strange look on her face and sort of turned away and became quiet.
A year later I came to tell her I had finally bought "The House!"
She had the same quiet reaction even though she had said a year before that if we could buy that house that she would go along with it and all of OUR plans for what would be happening in that house.


She later found herself believing in her two married gossip/ girlfriends(Who spent most of their energy and time telling her how nasty and worthless a husband could be, as theirs were evidence of this) , she never even gave me, the house, the new business a chance.
I was 38 yrs. old when I got this dream opportunity and I worked long, strange hours to make it have the chance to work...and it did!
I wonder if it all would happened as well for me if I had somehow gotten this house when I was 20 yrs. old? I like to think by 38 I had more skills and smarts and then some of this became easier, which it did.
I did not follow anyone else's formula for a haunted house, infact I did many things in opposition to what others were doing or had done..but then maybe the house itself had much influence since this is house where "things" happen ...as in "Haunted".
My Haunted House has been open for business almost every night of the year for 20 years, just can't get enough, now can I?
I'm a pretty lazy guy to buy a haunted house to make it into a ..haunted house!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

well i would say i am addicted in a way i shop all year for props and things to make props or build a display , and come to this site 365 days a year ..... no i will not lie about what things cost me (too much and i am aware of that) i could of probably changed my living room set with all the props i got this year instead  , but i wont spend what i dont have to spend either ., bills get paid first .

in life you need a passion that drives you and for now halloween and gardening are it for me , without that i would be a very sad person as i wouldnt be able to express my creativity and keep myself busy, yes friends and people probably think we are nuts most of the times when they see us spending like this on a hobby and someday life might take us to a place we wont be able to spend as much but in the mean time i want to enjoy it as much as i can and be happy doing so  for me it is not a bad addiction , i wont saya i can stop cold turkey doing that tomorow because i know i cant do that , i can downsize it maybe but if you ask me to stop decorating for halloween or gardening tomorow , no way i can , or will do that .


----------



## kristian (Aug 26, 2004)

Madame Turlock said:


> When does a hobby become an addiction? I don't know but it's the topic of Dr. Phil's program this Wednesday so I thought I would toss this information out in case you are concerned about crossing over the line. It's seems those of us who are still posting and reading the "Halloween" Forum at Christmas time may be at risk (giggle). Personally, I'm not worried about myself. I only asked Santa for a few hobby supplies, some wire, PVC and sculpting books for Christmas. That sounds reasonable doesn't it? (big grin and a wink)


In the case of Halloween, a hobby becomes an addiction the minute you have enough money to buy the stuff you really want!


----------



## ice111302 (Apr 15, 2008)

actually.....the people help us with our hobby......does that count as over the edge???? if others are with you on the hobby......i have a family member who gets more excited than i do and i make all the props. we are getting started too....is that an issue??? if so...then i need help too....hee heee heee


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*We All Like Success*

When it happens our brain notes that and may proceed to make it happen again and again and it becomes a mental puzzle to solve and enthusiam builds, energy directed completing a cycle that feeds itself, next thing you wake up and you are in a different but more interesting and possibly rewarding place.
Think of the repetitive drudgery our ancestors had to do just to stay alive or plant and harvest by hand.
Maybe their minds convinced them this is what they wanted to be doing and it kept them going?
I think an addiction leaves some sort of embarrassing "scars", no scars= no addiction.


----------



## NashG (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hi*

Hobby can never be an addiction,if we treat it as a hobby only.It's purely only our mindset that we treat some of our hobby as an addiction and other hobbies as hobbies only.


Drug Intervention Mississippi


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

For me, the realistion that I had a problem came when the good lady wife informed me of the fact.
Apparantly, for 18 months, the only 3 phrases she had spoken to me were a) "What the bloody hell is _that_ for"?? b) "Where the hell are you going to put _that_??" and c) "Dave, you can't...you'll have someones eye out!!"....Despite my protests that it wasn't strictly true, as I didn't remember her ever telling me that I would blind somebody, she continued to insist that I had an obsession/compulsion/addiction, and began to scour the web looking to see if there was a branch of horrorholics anonymous or similar organisation in the locality. I had to mitigate her outburst though, as it was very shortly after she discovered her mothers panelled kitchen door (which I was supposed to be stripping) down in the garage, painted mouldy green with little gargoyley faces glued to it. Phillistines..they don't understand _art _when they see it.
The full realisation that I may in fact have a teensy little problem is when I discovered that I was looking at normal everyday objects primarily for their usefulness as props or in prop building, and seeing their intended primary use as a secondary function.

Oh well...at least it keeps me off the booze.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*People With Obsessions...*

Often are the ones who get things done!
Way too many people stare at the shimmering glass tube for nothing, or hold down a barstool with their butt and then look at something I have drawn, built, invented, and say,"You have way too much time on your hands!"
Maybe I should waste my time snapping their barstool poses and hand them a folder full of their "Too much time" shots".
One guy was betting I would drop dead shoveling out that trench in my yard that one summer.
The trench became a concrete exit tunnel from my basement, all dug by "hand"99.9% done by ...me.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Madame Turlock said:


> This has been an enjoyable exchange of ideas. Now I find myself pondering a new question. Do you enjoy Halloween as a hobby because it is an escape from reality? Hmmmm?


On a serious note for a change...
Yeah, I suppose that is at least part of the reason (for me anyway). Escapism.
In the "normal world", we are bound by rules, regulations, limitations and social and behavioural norms that we are expected to adhere to, both throughout our home lives and professional careers. 

In the Halloween world we are bound only by the limits of our imagination and ingenuity. It's pushing these boundaries that can ultimately end up becoming the obsession.


----------



## peter9985 (Jan 25, 2009)

*cooking*

Hi
This is Peterson
I am here to tell you some information about cooking 
Now-a-days every one is showing their interest to wards new food items but they don't know how to prepare for those people we provided a lot information here.
--------------------------------
Peterson


----------



## peter9985 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Alcoholism*

alcohol
Worldwide presently alcohol is best tonic and best medicine. Health problems in 

old people using in alcohol. Young people 50% using alcohol. So totally using 

70% alcohol in worldwide people.
-----------------------------------
Parker

Drug Intervention West Virginia


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

peter9985 said:


> alcohol
> Worldwide presently alcohol is best tonic and best medicine. Health problems in
> 
> old people using in alcohol. Young people 50% using alcohol. So totally using
> ...


*Spam*
Worldwide presently *Spam* is best tonic and best medicine. Health problems in old people using in *Spam*. Young people 50% using *Spam.* So totally using 70% *Spam* in worldwide people.
----------------------------------------
Terra

ww.*spamspamspam*.cm


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*I Don't Know?*

"Peterson's" posts may have been a cry for help? It sort of reminds me of the Wizard of Oz and the scarecrow seeking a brain.
Sad.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Terra said:


> *Spam*
> Worldwide presently *Spam* is best tonic and best medicine. Health problems in old people using in *Spam*. Young people 50% using *Spam.* So totally using 70% *Spam* in worldwide people.
> ----------------------------------------
> Terra
> ...


Oh, you're making me hungry. Fried spam sammiches...mmmmm...just like mom used to make. 


As for addiction? 

Oh, I think haunting these forums in December and January can certainly qualify as an addiction.

Hello, my name is Cole, and I've been addicted for 15 years or more now...


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome Cole......lol


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

peter9985 said:


> alcohol
> Worldwide presently alcohol is best tonic and best medicine. ]


He's got a point though....


----------

